# F12/F13 Retrofiting backup badge/emblem camera on E64 LCI with an NBT EVO retrofited



## Fraizer (May 29, 2019)

hello all


im trying to found a tutorial about retrofiting an F12/F13 Retrofiting backup badge/emblem camera on E64 LCI with an NBT EVO retrofited


like did this guy from UK but is no way to contact him and he dont answer to the comments. He removed those videos from his channel and he just put them back... in past in comments if i remeber well he put a link to a forum where he give the steps to follow. but i found nothing 


video 1







video 2







if somone can help, i want to retrofit this i have already the nbt evo retrofited with adapter etc... i understand it need that to have this F1x backup camera


----------

